
iOS 10 release - fangwang
http://www.apple.com/ios/ios-10/?afid=p238%7CsEZIm5H3q-dc_mtid_20925e1t39169_pcrid_137646155470_&cid=wwa-us-kwgo-features-slid-
======
netcraft
some reports of bricking of devices with the OTA update
[http://www.macrumors.com/2016/09/13/ios-10-update-
bricking-i...](http://www.macrumors.com/2016/09/13/ios-10-update-bricking-
iphones-and-ipads/)

------
arjun27
Really looking forward to 3D Touch use picking up, now that every notification
is 3D Touch-able.

